# Jurrasic reps



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

well whilst near Bristol, pickin up a rehome we decided to visit, 








who is owned by Ryan 








and his partner (i never got her name lol)








the layout of the shot


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

likin the iggy


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

some of the snakes the roya and boas
























and if some kind person wants to buy this female for me for christmas, ill be your friend for life


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

seems very cosy shop. I would go there.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

hoping to get there this week


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

more snakes


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

various lizards


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

love the iggies & the bosc & the garter ..looks like a pretty good shop, wouldnt mind visiting


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Awesome shop & great pics :mf_dribble:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

and a tortoise, flower mantid and wot i can only descirbe as a portrait of my brother in law
























hang on thats being cruel to the frog, it was a very nice horned frog.



well hope ya enjoyed, if ya wanna know wot ne of em are, give em a ring, number in first pic,

pics of the rehome to follow on another thread.


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

cant wait to get home to Brizzle now  and living 30 secs away from jurrasic reps is a bonus

Ordered a new viv and a dimmer stat but but uni work is piled sky high for next week so i cant get home, mother and father will have to do all the heavy work for me...lol


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

wohic said:


> hoping to get there this week


 
take me with you:no1:

seriously - looks great!


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

hey tigger thanx alot for the great review and the pics look great. was good to meet you both and hope you can come down again sometime.


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks sweet, wish there was some place decent like that anywhere near me !


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

tigger79 said:


> various lizards


Lol The one a the back "I will not pose for your pictures hmph!"


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats really impresive i will have to visit now:no1:


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

the iggies are called bob and barbarella, they are the oficial owners of the shop lol, they love attention and whenever anyone goes near barbarella she closes her eyes and puts her chin up as if to say "touch me" lol. they wander around the shop most of the day.


----------



## Amber-uk (Nov 11, 2007)

It looks a really nice, clean shop and your not too far, so may come round when i can get a lift to bristol.

I love the baby beardies in the top left viv looking out the glass as if there saying "hey, hey, over here!! Pick me, pick me!!!!!".


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Yup, it's a nice shop. Very clean and a good collection of reps.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

nice lookin lil shop and some lovely animals


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

stock lists now added to snake and lizard classifieds.


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

that does look like a very nice shop tbh,


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

tigger79 said:


> more snakes


That looks exactly like my little garter  hehe


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

ninjaboy6r said:


> the iggies are called bob and barbarella,......they wander around the shop most of the day.


Ah that's brilliant! :2thumb:

I have to admit, my initial thoughts were that I hoped they had some other space that you couldn't see in the pics!

Looks like a clean, bright, spacious shop - well done


----------



## jayvegito (Jul 5, 2007)

nice pair of iggys


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

neep_neep said:


> Ah that's brilliant! :2thumb:
> 
> I have to admit, my initial thoughts were that I hoped they had some other space that you couldn't see in the pics!
> 
> Looks like a clean, bright, spacious shop - well done


yeah, the viv is just for feeding and sleeping lol, im going to build them a huge walk in viv next year.


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

jayvegito said:


> nice pair of iggys


they are amazing, thanx to balacollie on here as they kindly donated them to me, i will never sell them them, they are part of the shop now and so friendly.


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

just saying hello it is a mint shop i was all was in there and out when i was in bristol you all arer making ryan have a real big head now it may blow up lololololololol bye for now ryan see you at xmas chris


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like a good shop.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks really tidy mate, i remember it being just an idea ! congrats on making it a reality bud...

Kev


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

it is a nice shop, and Ryan seems to be a really nice guy too.


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

Angi said:


> it is a nice shop, and Ryan seems to be a really nice guy too.


 
ahh thanx angi and thanx for all yours and petes help so far.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Have to say Ryan is a really nice guy so is his partener... We are hoping to go back sometime in the New Year and see the shop in full swing as when we went they were not open yet.. Congratulations Ryan you seem to be making a good impression which is nice for a decent person like you.

Liz


----------



## jenjen (Aug 14, 2007)

yes yes, he is a very nice man, and his shop is the best reptile shop I've ever visited :no1: and I am his biased little sister :lol2:


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

jenjen said:


> yes yes, he is a very nice man, and his shop is the best reptile shop I've ever visited :no1: and I am his biased little sister :lol2:


ahh thanx jen.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Well I managed a visit today , at last and loved the place, it has a lot of potential,clean bright shoop, nice selection of animals all in suitable enviroments and Ryan has much enthusiasm for his stock and his customers which is a cracking basis for a sucessful shop.
I will definatly go back and visit again


----------



## Pirate_pixie (Dec 24, 2007)

Great shop, excellent service and a nice selection of herps you dont always see.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

are those green iguanas?
if so isnt that viv a bit small??
:S


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

read the post's and you'll see its out alot of the time and he is going to be making a larger ones somtime


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

badboiboom said:


> are those green iguanas?
> if so isnt that viv a bit small??
> :S


 
they have the run of the shop, and there are plans afoot for the whole alcove being turned in to a big viv for them.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

badboiboom said:


> are those green iguanas?
> if so isnt that viv a bit small??
> :S


Perhaps you should spend a bit more time reading posts before making a comment like that! Re-read!


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice pictures : victory:


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

badboiboom said:


> are those green iguanas?
> if so isnt that viv a bit small??
> :S


 
i knew some1 would have something to say lol, it would help if you read the whole post 1st :censor:


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

woops
sorry
i forgot that they had the free run

but also AMAZING shop

i really want to see them in real life
sorry again


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

badboiboom said:


> woops
> sorry
> i forgot that they had the free run
> 
> ...


 
no worries m8, feel free to pop in if your ever near and ill put the kettle on :lol2:


----------

